# ipod won't leave disk mode -- please help



## eonxl (Mar 11, 2006)

i found an earlier post on a similiar issue a couple days ago, but now i can't find it again.  on that thread they hadn't found a solution, but i'm hoping this time around someone might.

it started a few days ago.  whenever i plugged my ipod into my mac it tells me that there was an update that needed to be installed.  i would try to install it, but the next time i plugged it in it would tell me the same thing.  

then suddenly it changed to disk mode whenever i plugged it in, with a message of "ok to disconnect".  but although it was in disk mode it wouldn't show up as a drive in the finder.  it would charge but not appear as a drive.

if it isn't plugged in, it just blinks the folder with the question mark.

i've tried resetting it, but it doesn't help.  i would restore factory settings, but since my computer won't even recognize it, then i can't use the ipod updater to restore the settings.

anyone else experience this problem?  is there any way i can save my ipod?  please help!

Thanks!

--e


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Mar 11, 2006)

I think you're talking about mine (it was about restoring one by itself). I hope you get an answer, else I guess the only thing to do would have Apple repair it.


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 11, 2006)

try hooking it up to a different computer and reformating the ipod as mac os extended drive mac sure itunes is off when you do this. then take it back to your computer and plug in the ipod and start itunes. 

Hope this helps let me know.


----------

